# Rowdy (by Pirate) on IR



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Rowdy has a strange swelling below his tongue. He stopped eating and his tongue was red. I got him to vet right away. An experienced vet diagnosed the issue right away but doesn't know the cause. He gave him a cortisone shot and rescheduled me for a return follow-up the next day. He said if no significant improvement would have to sedate and look under tongue to see what was going on. Vet ruled out snake bite and insect bite as there was no outward appearance of anything.
Later that evening Rowdy begin to eat again after I softened the food with water for about an hour. The next morning he was thirsty and very hungry. But still eating with a some difficultly. 
The follow up visit indicated substantial improvement in swelling but it is still there and swallowing/chewing is still impaired. Vet consulted with three other vets in the office and none could identify the cause or had ever seen anything like this.
So, he's on a steroid pills regime and antibotics. 
He's much more active and wanting to play with his toys in the morning.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Rowdy has relapsed. Back to vet tomorrow morning.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

He needs anesthesia, a FULL oral exam and possible X-rays.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

A friends dog just had something similar. I hear the dog is fine now but sounds like it was very scary for a while. Treatment was similar to what you described. 
Best wishes for Rowdy.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Nate, Probably on tap for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

Good luck with Rowdy, Wayne. I hope he recovers quickly. Pease keep us posted.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I’m at emergency vet now. He completely shut down on food and water. And in lots of pain. Drooling with some minor amount of blood.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

There is a very painful mass at the base of his throat. Based on meds he’s on just a pain shot tonight and tomorrow to my vet for a surgical referral and possibly oncologist consult. 
This has probably been slow in growing and may be root cause of his drop off in performance that I had noticed previously. 
Say a prayer for Rowdy.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Prayers forms full and speedy recovery for Rowdy!


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Here's for a speedy and complete recovery for Rowdy, Wayne. I've enjoyed reading about Rowdy since you began posting about him and plan on continuing to do so. Best Wishes!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Wayne, I hate to hear this for you and Rowdy. Here’s hoping the vets can ID and fix the problem.


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

I don’t know if canines are prone to this but sounds like an infected ranula or type of pseudocyst formed when a salivary gland duct becomes blocked and forms a mucous retention phenomena which can secondarily become infected but definitely requires intervention, the vets on the forum will know.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

That’s one of a the potential causes mentioned by the emergency vet.
The pain ejection (Buprenex) helped Rowdy a lot last night. After quite a few hours on pain med Rowdy was able to drink and eat some at about 2am this morning.
Off to vet in a few minutes.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Rowdy is at vet being sedated for X-rays and biopsy. Prognosis is mixed. If gland issue or foreign body they can fix. If biopsy on tongue is not good, prognosis is bad.


----------



## Repaupo (Apr 28, 2005)

Hoping for the best.


----------



## JMitchell (Dec 28, 2012)

Sending prayers for the best prognosis.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Hoping for the best outcome, Wayne. -Paul


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Good luck Wayne. Poor guy. We'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Biopsy results back Monday or Tuesday. Tumor is all along the bottom of tongue. We’re just in the mode of keeping him comfortable. He will be leaving us soon.


----------



## Laurie McCain (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh, Wayne, I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Jesus Ochoa (Apr 10, 2018)

As I said in my text Wayne , he's not just a dog as much time as he has spent with you he became your best friend. I'm praying for you and Rowdy both.


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

So sorry to hear your news, it hurts so much when they are hurting. He has been your best friend and you are his. Heartfelt prayers for peace for both of you.

Earlene


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Prayers for Rowdy ...


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Heartbreaking. Wayne I wish you happier times.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Very sorry Wayne


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

So sorry for both of you.


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

It is so hard with these critters that give their all every day and are such a huge part of our lives. So much can go wrong.

All of the peace and love to you Rowdy.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Very sad to hear the news. Good thoughts for you and Rowdy headed your way.


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

Horrible news Wayne 
praying for a miracle.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear this. I used to watch your videos when I first joined this site.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Wayne, so sorry to hear. Take each day, hour, and minute as the best you have together.

Jeff


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Oh, Wayne, I'm so sorry. What a trooper he is


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Biopsy results back Monday or Tuesday. Tumor is all along the bottom of tongue. We’re just in the mode of keeping him comfortable. He will be leaving us soon.


Wayne, I am so very sorry to hear this about Rowdy. They are never with us long enough. Thoughts and prayers being sent to you and Rowdy.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Damn - I didn't know that diagnosis was slipped in.. So very sorry Wayne. Prayers to you during this difficult time. Prayers to Rowdy for as little suffering as possible. God Bless.


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

Worst fears, was hoping for the ranula, try to keep him comfortable if you can, love on him, be strong, good thoughts sent your way. Ken


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Wayne... So sorry... Prayers sent.
Wonderful dog...


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

To Wayne. Thank you for taking my phone call yesterday. I am very sorry that you and Rowdy are having this set of circumstances. 

Please keep helping your son with his new dog. The videos of that young dog have sure made me happy for you all. 

Rowdy has been very lucky to have you. And I’m sure you feel lucky to have had Rowdy. 

I’ll pray for improvement and good news this week.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> Wayne... So sorry... Prayers sent.
> Wonderful dog...


well well well. Welcome back Mr. Baker!

i hope you get a chance to send Mr. Bora some Ed’s red greetings. Lanolin. That’s the ingredient that I remember. 

Chris.


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

Very sad for you Wayne , 

With all the videos you've posted the RTF community has had the previliedge of watching Rowdy grow into the fine dog he is now. In his short time you have enabled him to do more than most , 

Prayers and thoughts are sent.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Wayne I'm so sorry to read this. As strange as this sounds, I was really hoping for a grass awn while dreading that the dx was a neoplasm...... Please keep us posted, and know that you have a lot of nameless faceless strangers that are holding vigil for you and Rowdy through the ether of our strangely connected world....


----------



## Sue Mc (May 14, 2012)

My heart goes out to you


----------



## Saxxx011 (Nov 15, 2012)

Sorry Wayne - I've been watching your videos with Rowdy since I joined the site and have always enjoyed them. Hope ya the best through this tough time.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

I am sorry to hear about Rowdy, Wayne. I have enjoyed sharing in your training journey with him. He is lucky to have you.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

What Steve said above goes for a lot of us here, Wayne - so sorry for what you and Rowdy have been hit by, and prayers for the both of you.

MG


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

I am so sorry for Rowdy and you Wayne.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Wayne 

I've gone a few days and haven't been keeping up. Just read about Rowdy. I am very disappointed and saddened by the news. I know how big a part Rowdy has been in your life - and through your videos in the lives of those of us on RTF

You and Rowdy are in my thoughts and prayers

Ted


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

So sorry Wayne for a sad prognosis, you and Rowdy have been such a team. My heart goes out to you all, the pain of loving these dogs takes your breath away sometimes.


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

Very sorry about Rowdy, any biopsy results ever come in?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Have not received biopsy results yet. Lab said they are backed up. Maybe early next week. Three months ago when his work started to fall off I had a full blood panel done. It was perfect. So, I am hopeful it is not cancel. Rowdy is doing much better. He had 7 days of an antibiotic and is taking Deramaxx for pain. It is also an anti inflammatory drug.
These have helped him immensely. The swelling has gone down immediately below his tongue and teeth. So he can drink and eat and doesn't appear to be in any pain. 
He plays with his toys in the house and runs around some in the back yard.
He went training with me this morning and just rode around in my mule with me. He watched the other dogs work. I dropped a wc pigeon and he chased it down for me.
I can look under his tongue and see the tumor way back in his throat. 

The xrays were pretty devastating to see.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Nice to hear that Rowdy is comfortable and had a good day.


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

Good news, hopefully the fact that it is responding to antibiotics means a positive outcome.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Biopsy report: no cancer. Waiting on vet to get free to call me and figure out what is next.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Great news!


----------



## JMitchell (Dec 28, 2012)

That's great news!!! Keep us posted, prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

Good news Wayne,
I hope you get some successful treatment!!


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

That's great, Party at Wayne and Rowdy's place. 
Hope things go well from here.


----------



## priceskeet (Jun 30, 2008)

Good news to here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

Excellent news


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

Glad to see that!


----------



## RBD (Nov 11, 2014)

Good to hear!


----------



## Labman519 (Sep 26, 2019)

Great news Wayne. Happy to hear this.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I thought all the obituaries were premature until you received a definitive diagnosis. I am glad for you and Rowdy that cancer is off the list and I hope that he will have a full recovery.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Excellent, very good to hear. Curious as to what it said, wondering if infection triggered an excessive inflammatory reaction.
Best of luck for a full recovery.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Great news! I apologize for the premature view of a death sentence that wasn't. Hope a diagnosis results in quick and effective treatment.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I still don't have a diagnosis. Waiting for vet to tell me what's next.


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

Sounds like an inflamed salivary gland. Not very common but have had this happen. Antibiotics possible prednisone. It will go away but in the mean time feed a thick calorie rich soup.


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

Scroll down on this link and see if that is what it looks like.
Salivary glands can become plugged and serious if left untreated.

https://bluepearlvet.com/medical-articles-for-pet-owners/salivary-mucocele-in-dogs/


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Biopsy report: no cancer. Waiting on vet to get free to call me and figure out what is next.



That is great news Wayne! Let's pray they find the cause and get Rowdy back to his normal self.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Blocked salivary gland was ruled out. Going to vet tomorrow morning at 8 am. Biopsy said they thought it was gloss something or other (inflammation due to infection). My vet thinks there is something else going on and wants to look at the tongue. And I agree. I can see what I would describe as a flap on the underside near the back of the tongue. I also see some discoloration (red and black) under the tongue.

I'll get a copy of the biopsy tomorrow.
P.S. I just looked at Rowdys tongue again and I didn't see anything abnormal compared to Shiners tongue. That is a real challenge in getting them to let you look at the underside of the tongue.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I had a dog with an infected salivary gland and the vet said with a retriever he usually thinks a bird bone poke. His infection took 2 rounds of antibiotics to clear up.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

A good report on Rowdy at vet. All redness and swelling is gone. He found one small (pea size) spot under tongue. Said it feels like scar tissue. Antibiotics for two weeks and 1/2 Deramaxx tablet for two weeks also. Re-exam in two weeks. If spot is gone great, if still there will have surgery to remove.
Rowdy can return to light duty and retrieving only rubber like things.
Rowdy and I are blessed and our prayers have been answered. Thanks to everyone for your concerns and prayers.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> A good report on Rowdy at vet. All redness and swelling is gone. He found one small (pea size) spot under tongue. Said it feels like scar tissue. Antibiotics for two weeks and 1/2 Deramaxx tablet for two weeks also. Re-exam in two weeks. If spot is gone great, if still there will have surgery to remove.
> Rowdy can return to light duty and retrieving only rubber like things.
> Rowdy and I are blessed and our prayers have been answered. Thanks to everyone for your concerns and prayers.


Also means all your good juju for the year has been expended so 'Bama's guaranteed to whup aTm by 77 Saturday.

Nah, highlight of the week hearing this news about Rowdy, answered prayers and rtf support really worked for y'all, just a great outcome.

MG


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Awesome News Wayne!!


----------



## Jesus Ochoa (Apr 10, 2018)

Great news Wayne now get some rest for yourself.


----------



## Ray Kirkpatrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Glad to hear all is well.
Having just gone through a similar experience with not such a good outcome, we are happy for y'all.

Did they come up with just what the problem was?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Biopsy report

MICROSCOPIC DESCRIPTION:
Sections of oral tissue contain a focally extensive area of submucosal
inflammation composed of large numbers of neutrophils, and smaller
numbers of plasma cells, macrophages, and lymphocytes. There is a
large nodule of mature granulation tissue in the submucosa associated
with inflammation. The overlying mucosa is ulcerated, and the adjacent
epithelium is hyperplastic with prominent deep rete pegs.
MICROSCOPIC FINDINGS: TONGUE: GLOSSITIS, SUPPURATIVE, CHRONIC,
ULCERATIVE, FOCAL
COMMENT:
Infectious agents or neoplasia are not present within examined tissue
sections. The histologic appearance indicates localized physical
trauma, such as previous foreign body penetration or trauma.
Ulcerative lesions on the underside of the tongue are sometimes
associated with renal failure and renal parameters should be evaluated
as a precaution.
PATHOLOGIST:
Carl Myers, DVM, Diplomate, ACVP


----------



## fetchitupup (Jun 23, 2008)

Wayne, glad to hear things have improved. Having lost 2 dogs to cancer, just the thought is devastating. Good luck in continued recovery.


----------



## Ray Kirkpatrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Not able to comprehend the report.
Makes me wonder if something like a sharp wing bone could have done the initial damage.
Very glad he is on the mend.


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

Ray Kirkpatrick said:


> Not able to comprehend the report.
> Makes me wonder if something like a sharp wing bone could have done the initial damage.
> Very glad he is on the mend.



Dodged a big bullet! It’s a wonder that we don’t see more of this with what we ask them to pick up especially in the ripe cadaver group. But great news, stay away from the casino, you may be low on luck for a while. Great news.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Rowdy had his followup vet appointment this morning and he was cleared. No more pea sized white spot. He got the last of his meds yesterday. Vet cautioned me to watch him closely for the next two weeks. Just to be safe.


----------



## ripline (Jan 12, 2009)

awesome news for sure!!


----------



## Jesus Ochoa (Apr 10, 2018)

That's great news Wayne! Just to make you smile Boo made a 250 yard retriever yesterday in water. I will call you later today.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

About the best news of the day. Thanks for the update on Rowdy.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Rowdy had his followup vet appointment this morning and he was cleared. No more pea sized white spot. He got the last of his meds yesterday. Vet cautioned me to watch him closely for the next two weeks. Just to be safe.


Very relieved to hear your boy is doing so well and that Cancer has been ruled out. Hope he is 100% soon and that you guys are soon doing what you love to do!  -Paul


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Glad to hear more good news on Rowdy.


----------



## Big Chief (Feb 4, 2018)

I just read through the whole thread. What a rollercoaster you have been on, Wayne. I am so happy for a good outcome. Made me give my boy a few extra treats and hugs. Enjoy every second with your great dog.


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

OMG Wayne. I've been off the forum for a long time and scrolling down I was shocked to hear Rowdy was so sick. God bless him and you. I'm so so glad he's recovering.


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

Wayne,

Audible sigh of relief from 3,000 miles away.

Give the old boy a scratch from me; your're stars the pair of you.

Eugene


----------

